# Which 40" LCD ???



## gerryp2000 (17 Oct 2008)

Trying to decide between two LCD's -
Sony KDL-40W4000 (€1099 Pixmania) or 
Sony KDL-40W4500 (€1499 nearly everywhere) except Harvey Norman quoted me an order price of €1279 - seems to good to be through??

Both sets come with a voucher for a blueray player, dvd-harddrive recorder or a surround sound system.

I e-mailed richersounds.ie for a quote a few days ago and haven't had anything back from them - their phones go straight to voicemail...

Anyhow, advice welcomed re the above tv's - or has anyone got other suggestions??


----------



## Brian76 (17 Oct 2008)

The w4500 is the newer version of the w4000.

If the Harvey Norman price is true then deffo go for it.

Read a review here.

[broken link removed]


----------



## David_Dublin (17 Oct 2008)

Why are you stuck on Sony? Much better value elsewhere, did you try: http://www.trustedreviews.com/tvs/ to have a look at some alternatives?


----------



## gerryp2000 (17 Oct 2008)

David_Dublin said:


> Why are you stuck on Sony? Much better value elsewhere, did you try: http://www.trustedreviews.com/tvs/ to have a look at some alternatives?


 
David_Dublin - thanks for the advice, re other options.

Why I am stuck on Sony? - I am not a bit techy when it comes to tv's etc - so my decision is based on reviews in http://whathifi.com/. The Sony tv's have been highly recommended, I'd probably go for the Samsung Series 7, but they aren't available yet - or are they?? I will more than likely go for 40w4500 as it is the newest model. I just wish richersounds.ie would answer their phones!!!


----------



## gebbel (17 Oct 2008)

The 40W4500 is possibly the best LCD ever made to date. It basically took the extremely highly recommended W4000 series, and added 100hz processing with a higher dynamic contrast.

If I was in the market for a 40", I would buy no other.


----------



## z105 (17 Oct 2008)

> and added 100hz processing with a higher dynamic contrast.


That being 50,000:1, the W4000 had a contrast ratio of 33,000:1.

So the Sony W4500 now has 100htz and 50,000:1 contrast ratio - the 6 series Samsung has had that for ages and when I compared the W4000 to the 6 series the price difference was around 350/400 euro (Samsung being cheaper) but I still went with the Sony, as the Bravia engine is outstanding, colour/sound - class quality.


----------



## gerryp2000 (18 Oct 2008)

Thanks for all opinions/views - 

Decided on the KDL-40W4500 from Harvey Norman @ €1279 - should have it in a couple of weeks, which is nice.


----------



## Brian76 (19 Oct 2008)

gerryp2000 said:


> Thanks for all opinions/views -
> 
> Decided on the KDL-40W4500 from Harvey Norman @ €1279 - should have it in a couple of weeks, which is nice.


 

Which Harvey Norman was this? I was speaking to a chap on the phone in Blanchardstown and he was only interested in selling Philips, reckoned they were the best.
I took a wander into HN in Carrickmines and saw the reason why, they are nearly a Philips only agent they have that much stock of Philips


----------



## gerryp2000 (20 Oct 2008)

Brian76 said:


> Which Harvey Norman was this? I was speaking to a chap on the phone in Blanchardstown and he was only interested in selling Philips, reckoned they were the best.
> I took a wander into HN in Carrickmines and saw the reason why, they are nearly a Philips only agent they have that much stock of Philips


 
It was the Swords - Airside branch - be warned though this tv has only been released and is not in the shops at the mo- I checked most of the dublin Sony Centre outlets and the only one I think that have one on display is in the shelbourne branch - off the green.


----------



## Brian76 (20 Oct 2008)

Strangely enough Power City have it on display too, saw the w4500 in Power City Sallynoggin at the weekend.

So did they take a deposit from you or are they ordering in for stock anyway? 

Cheers.


----------



## gerryp2000 (20 Oct 2008)

Brian76 said:


> Strangely enough Power City have it on display too, saw the w4500 in Power City Sallynoggin at the weekend.
> 
> So did they take a deposit from you or are they ordering in for stock anyway?
> 
> Cheers.


 
Yeah Brian, they took a deposit so its on order. What price is it in Power City? Must admit I did try two Power City branches but they never answer their phones.....


----------



## fin999 (20 Oct 2008)

Hi,
Good price from HarveyNorman. Richersounds are selling for 869 Sterling plus 40 Sterling delivery. Which works out at around 1200 Euro. However they can only supply uk version of TV.

Did you ask HarveyNorman whether the version of the TV they are selling has MPEG2 or MPEG4 Freeview Decoder. Reason being that towards the end of next year some stations will be available in Digital Free to Air in Ireland. These will be broadcast in MPEG4. If it is just the standard uk Freeview it will be the older MPEG2 which is no use in Ireland. Powercity claim to be selling the European version.

Regards
Fin999


----------



## Brian76 (20 Oct 2008)

gerryp2000 said:


> Yeah Brian, they took a deposit so its on order. What price is it in Power City? Must admit I did try two Power City branches but they never answer their phones.....


 
Pretty sure it was 1499e there too, deffo wasn't any less.


----------



## gerryp2000 (20 Oct 2008)

1234 said:


> Just purchased one from local Sony Centre. EUR 1499 plus DVD recorder. Had original ordered from Harvey Norman for 1450 TV plus extended 4 year warrenty but cancelled as they couldn't tell me when they would be able to get the TV as Sony gives first perference on new products to the Sony Centres. Great TV.


 
So "1234", you set off some alarm bells. I have just got of the phone from harvey-n (a manager there by the name of Ben) has assured me he will follow up on my order and will contact me tomorrow. Should I experience
anything similar to what you have, then I too will cancel my order - 
I appreciate the info..


----------



## tabatha (21 Oct 2008)

fin999 said:


> However they can only supply uk version of TV.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Fin999



do tvs that are bought in england not work here?


----------



## gerryp2000 (21 Oct 2008)

gerryp2000 said:


> So "1234", you set off some alarm bells. I have just got of the phone from harvey-n (a manager there by the name of Ben) has assured me he will follow up on my order and will contact me tomorrow. Should I experience
> anything similar to what you have, then I too will cancel my order -
> I appreciate the info..


 
Harvey-N got back to me this morning(as he said he would yesterday) and said that sony-centres too are experiencing delays and that I should have mine by mid-November.
He also said he would approach the Sony rep he deals with to see if he could get one in any sooner.
Now I don't know how long I'm prepared to wait but I'll give Harvey-N another go and see what happens.


----------



## gerryp2000 (21 Oct 2008)

Another update from Harvey-N today. They are prepared to offer me a loan of an LCD until the one I have ordered,has come in. I'm not sure if I should I take them up on this as I would want the tv wall mounted immediately(as I have a very active 2yr old boy) - I don't want to ruin the wall by taking down one tv in place of the other???


----------



## joel (21 Oct 2008)

Anyone bought Sony from richer sounds belfast or UK (or online) ? Is that different from the one we buy in ireland? Is there any drawbacks?

rgds
Joel


----------



## chum (22 Oct 2008)

The problem with sony lcd and plasma tvs is very poor contrast on darker colors. They have not solved this problem. Darker colors are not distinguishable.Dark blues will look black. Ask any store clerk to explain this. The best lcd and plasma tvs are Panasonic. Sony has started advertising in the US that because most HD broadcasts are shot on Sony HD cameras that you should therefore watch them on Sony tvs, not the case. Side by side comparsion will prove that with a HD feed the Panasonic will have the best picture.


----------



## gebbel (22 Oct 2008)

chum said:


> The problem with sony lcd and plasma tvs is very poor contrast on darker colors. They have not solved this problem. Darker colors are not distinguishable.Dark blues will look black. Ask any store clerk to explain this.



I would not ask store clerks anything technical. It's their job to know but the reality is that they generally haven't a clue. For example a sales guy in a Sony Centre last week didn't know that the W4500 series has 100hz processing as one of it's key attributes.
As for poor contrast on darker colours, your opinion is not backed up by the users who post their opinions on avforums.com. In fact the opposite would seem to be the prevailing experiences. The older Sony W4000 series, and now the W4500 series apparently possess really deep blacks and rich colours. Tell the sales clerk he is talking through his hat.


----------



## chum (23 Oct 2008)

What sales clerk? this is my opinion i have yet to see a Sony tv that has equal picture quality as any Panasonic.the best picture quality you will get will be on a Panasonic Plasma tv.Poor black levels are still a major problem with Lcds which were originally designed as computer monitors hence there very high brightness levels.


----------



## gerryp2000 (25 Oct 2008)

My 28'CRT died today(funeral takes place tmrow, open casket don't you know), so I took harvey norman up on their offer of a loan LCD until the KDL-40W4500 comes in stock. Fair play to Harvey!!(so far anyway)


----------



## gerryp2000 (11 Nov 2008)

gerryp2000 said:


> Harvey-N got back to me this morning(as he said he would yesterday) and said that sony-centres too are experiencing delays and that I should have mine by mid-November.
> He also said he would approach the Sony rep he deals with to see if he could get one in any sooner.
> Now I don't know how long I'm prepared to wait but I'll give Harvey-N another go and see what happens.


 
Well, I'm delighted to say that the customer service from Harvey Norman is spot on. They rang me this morning to confirm that they will have my TV by early next week - bring it on and thanks HARVEY for the update!!!


----------



## gerryp2000 (1 Dec 2008)

gerryp2000 said:


> Well, I'm delighted to say that the customer service from Harvey Norman is spot on. They rang me this morning to confirm that they will have my TV by early next week - bring it on and thanks HARVEY for the update!!!


 
Well the TV was delivered a week later - Nov 28th - and it is a cracker.
Delighted with customer service from Harvey Norman -


----------



## Brian76 (1 Dec 2008)

You're gonna be delighted with it, I bought one as well after talking about it on here. 
Bought mine from the Sony Centre a few weeks ago and got a blu ray player included for 1499e. If you don't already have a blu ray player you MUST invest, its just amazing. Although I'm still waiting on Sky HD, ordered last month & install date is 19th December


----------



## extopia (1 Dec 2008)

Komplett has this for €1,260.

[broken link removed]


----------



## gebbel (1 Dec 2008)

I would advise waiting until after xmas and buy this TV online or up North. It may be available for around the €1K mark then.


----------



## extopia (1 Dec 2008)

[deleted, mistaken price posted]


----------



## mosii (2 Dec 2008)

im still confused as im going to buy an lcd at xmas and not sure which 1 to buy


----------



## getoffthepot (6 Dec 2008)

Saw this in Musgraves cash & Carry on thursday.

40 inch Sony Bravia LCD TV Model KDL-40L4000 

599 plus vat 

Reduced from €939+vat


----------



## gerryp2000 (8 Dec 2008)

Brian76 said:


> You're gonna be delighted with it, I bought one as well after talking about it on here.
> Bought mine from the Sony Centre a few weeks ago and got a blu ray player included for 1499e. If you don't already have a blu ray player you MUST invest, its just amazing. Although I'm still waiting on Sky HD, ordered last month & install date is 19th December


 
Well Brian76 you are quite right - the KDL 40W4500 is well worth the money. I too got a free Blu-Ray player and I am blown away by the quality.


----------



## gebbel (8 Dec 2008)

gerryp2000 said:


> Well Brian76 you are quite right - the KDL 40W4500 is well worth the money. I too got a free Blu-Ray player and I am blown away by the quality.


 
What are SD sources like e.g. Sky, Chorus?


----------



## gerryp2000 (9 Dec 2008)

gebbel said:


> What are SD sources like e.g. Sky, Chorus?


 
I have NTL or UPC if you like, and the quality again is brilliant.


----------



## Brian76 (10 Dec 2008)

As above, have Sky and find it fine. Obviously they are nothing like a HD source but perfectly acceptable to watch. 

I'm counting down the days (dec 19th) to Sky+HD though, Christmas is coming early for me this year.


----------



## mosstown (27 Dec 2008)

best price i have found in the sony shop today is £999 for the sony KDL-40W4500 with 5 year guarantee included.
anyone out there found a better offer on this telly to share ?  i am going to go back to the shop next week to try and negotiate getting a free blue ray player thrown in !


----------



## allthedoyles (27 Dec 2008)

Just one tip , if you a are a teletext addict like me....

Ask if the TV you are buying has split screen ................ I mean tv pictures at one side and text on the other .............

Some Tv's have this and it is brilliant


----------

